# Camo patterns for early season?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Most (actually all) of my hunting has been done in October with a rifle up till now.

Camo always seemed fairly irrelevant although I do own some and have managed to shoot big game at close ranges...not due to the camo I’m certain.

Back on topic. This year I will be hunting archery in the pines and quakies as well as any meadows, grass lands, etc. What camo pattern is everyone using for the early season?

I’m leaning towards the Realtree Xtra Green but it is hard to find in local stores. I feel that with the hot weather, some long sleeve tee shirts or breathable fabric will suffice while a light jacket should get me through the morning.

So, what patterns has anyone had luck with during this greener time of year?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I hate the stuff that makes me look like a bush or tree.
I like digital patterns. I have a Columbia long sleeve shirt in a digital brown camo that I really like, and an Under Armour hoodie in digital as well. Niether company has those patterns any longer.


I like the Badlands "approach" camo pattern. i think it blends really well for aspen, pine, meadows, grass....and for multiple seasons.







More importantly, I like the material that many of these new camo companies use. Sitka, Badlands, Kuiu -- the polyester / spandex stuff is great. Sheds water, doesn't snag, and is comfortable. The problem is the outrageous prices that this stuff demands. But, being stupid outdoorsman like we all are -- we go for it and pay it.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

My camo patterns are a mix of whatever I find on sale.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mossy Oak has some great patterns. Can get Nomad or just go to walmart and they have it their for cheap.

I also usually get kings for cheap so I have a few of theirs.


After getting my first archery buck in blue jeans and a waterfowl hoody - I tend to think any break up pattern is fine (even flannel lol)


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

My first archery buck was shot in basketball shorts with a wal mart camo t shirt.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been leaning towards some Badlands or even just some normal stuff from Walmart. I do have a hard time paying the prices they want for a dang t-shirt from Kuiu, Sitka or any of the other big name places.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Honestly, just go with what you can afford without breaking the bank. I think hunters (myself included) place too much importance on things like brand or camouflage pattern.

I think camouflage is more for us than the animals we stalk, visually the main thing they pick up on is movement. Last season I was making my way across an open meadow when 5 does walked out into it, I just stood still and they moved within 10 yards of me, while I was in hunter orange. The wind was right and I didn't move, they didn't even look at me.

I'm not saying it doesn't help at all, I just don't think it's as important as we like to think it is. so go with the best deal you can find.

I got UA in realtree max pattern because I was able to pick up the full set for $150.00
I've had guys tell me those patterns don't work out west, I say, tell that to the animals I've harvested that had no idea I was there. I don't attribute them not knowing I was there to my camo, I attribute that to playing the wind right and knowing when to move and when to be still and taking advantage of shadows.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I have been leaning towards some Badlands or even just some normal stuff from Walmart. I do have a hard time paying the prices they want for a dang t-shirt from Kuiu, Sitka or any of the other big name places.


like I said -- I'm not paying for the camo pattern. I usually watch for sales on that stuff. I won't pay $100+ for a pair of hunting pants. But I do have to give some credit to the quality. It's good stuff. I really like my Badlands pants, as well as the Sitka pants. They are so much better than a pair of rip-stop cotton cargo pants -- those things never dry out!

You have tons of options. Keep an eye on Camofire.com. They are always selling discounted clothing.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I check Camofire's site every day but often times they still want $45 or so for a 1/4 zip T-Shirt....:shock:


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Army Navy store surplus camo


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I like Sierra Trading Post. Don't look online, actually go into the store, they always have Sitka or something for incredibly cheap.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

The King's Camo Outlet in Lindon usually has a good selection of patterns and some good deals too.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ray said:


> I like Sierra Trading Post. Don't look online, actually go into the store, they always have Sitka or something for incredibly cheap.


This is where I picked up my Sitka Kelvin Lite Hoodie...best all around jacket I've owned to date.

It is sounding like the consensus around here is that the pattern is not all that relevant and people are just wearing whatever they can find without going broke?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

It depends... I know guys that are all about the brand and will only wear First Lite or something in the same price range/category. But in all honesty, it's not that big of deal.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Good optics is where I'd put my money.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> It is sounding like the consensus around here is that the pattern is not all that relevant and people are just wearing whatever they can find without going broke?


My brothers make fun of me all the time. I like to match.
They, on the other hand, wear whatever hand-me-downs I give them. :-|


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

PBH said:


> My brothers make fun of me all the time. I like to match.
> They, on the other hand, wear whatever hand-me-downs I give them. :-|


Now that funny!

I keep it all within the same brand. I'm not going to wear a first lite shirt and a kuiu pant/short. But I will I'll definitely wear different shades within the same brand.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> It is sounding like the consensus around here is that the pattern is not all that relevant and people are just wearing whatever they can find without going broke?


Yeah, I agree.

Five years ago, after much debate, I purchased some high-dollar hunting clothes. I can honestly say that the pattern hasn't seemed to matter one bit, but the performance and comfort is where the benefit has been realized. The clothes are still in great shape, and I don't plan on needing to replace them anytime soon. When the replacement day arrives, I'll purchase stuff either again from Sitka or I might try out some Kuiu - not because I want to look the part, but because their quality seems to be top notch.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been a fan of Predator and Natural Gear but have a little of several others. Mix and match all the time.

There have been times it seems the critters are just looking through you and to me that is the test.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Sitka sub-alpine.. Superb camo pattern from early to late season hunting but, the performance of the product in early, mid and late season is whats really gonna shine, the pattern is just a plus.

my eyes were opened tremendously as far as mobility, comfortability, body temp regulation, etc when I bought my first sets of KUIU and Sitka products. #believer!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I check Camofire's site every day but often times they still want $45 or so for a 1/4 zip T-Shirt....:shock:


Anymore I beat most their stuff on Amazon... Its not much of a bargain bin.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've slowly accumulated some Badlands Approach and I'm really excited to give it a go this fall. The best budget camo out there is Realtree Max-1. It may look like it's only for sagebrush hills but I promise, nothing blends as good in timber for me at least. It fits in aspens really well too. Plus tons of different brands use it so you can find it relatively cheap. Walmart usually has a good selection in this pattern. Pick up a lightweight, athletic long sleeve and be sure to cover your face well and you'll be able to get plenty close. I'm sure you already know this, but it doesn't matter what you are wearing if the wind isn't right, they smell you and their gone. Still, camo is fun enough and it's nice to have any edge you can get.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

this Under Armour gear has been awesome. Next year, we'll see what I can find a deal on.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a pair of UA fleece lined pants that I absolutely love. Unfortunately they are too warm for the early season so they'll be staying home. They are in that same Realtree X-Tra pattern as your gear.

My quad is Relatree X-Tra as is my backpack...maybe I should just stick with that? Naah...no fun in that!

I'd like to get some Kuiu in their Verde 2.0 pattern but all the big names are way too pricy for me..I just cannot bring myself to do it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Yeah, you definitely want to make sure you match you gear with the time of the season. August/September I'll just be wearing some earth colored amphibian shorts and one of my UA long sleeve shirts, more specifically, their "heat wear".


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

These pretty much sum up how I feel about camo....


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

to me it is more important what the garment is made out of and what it feels like then what it looks like.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Should be fluorescent colored running clothes. The deer will be so used to that look they wont give you a second look that early in the season. Step out in head to toe leafy looking gear and the deer is going to go WTF! SASQUATCH!!! and off it goes on a dead run.

Running gear... maybe with a few crinkly granola wrappers to act as a call. 


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Should be fluorescent colored running clothes. The deer will be so used to that look they wont give you a second look that early in the season. Step out in head to toe leafy looking gear and the deer is going to go WTF! SASQUATCH!!! and off it goes on a dead run.
> 
> Running gear... maybe with a few crinkly granola wrappers to act as a call.
> 
> -DallanC


They never run from the diesel or the old 92 polaris trailblazer. They get use to noise and certain things. I really believe there is merit to this lol.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> They never run from the diesel or the old 92 polaris trailblazer. They get use to noise and certain things. I really believe there is merit to this lol.


Someday when I give up hunting for good, i'll teach you all how to properly do the "Utah Drive by" hunting method.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you really want to examine camo patterns, I prefer colors on the lighter end of the spectrum. I think the darker your colors, the more you will not appear as your surroundings and stand out. 

I really like my Kuiu gear. I know people mock those of us that have bought it, and for what it costs, probably rightfully so. However, I mock those that are hiking around in the hills in jeans, or their camouflage equivalent, because you just simply are not as comfortable as I am. And that is a fact. The statement is correct that it won't make you a better hunter, nor is it required to kill animals. But the quality difference is absolutely noticeable. Kuiu, Sitka, Firstlite, and some others like Badlands and UA you will pay more for them. And not everyone can afford to pay a small fortune on camo. I have just picked up a little here, a little there, as I've been able to get them on sale, and have what I need for a handful of days of hunting. Kuiu used to have killer sales each year where you could get 30% off everything. Still a little pricey, but much more manageable for the things I was buying. Their sales kind of suck now that they have become popular. 

Pick a pattern you like and you think makes your butt look good. You can't go wrong if your butt looks good in the mountains.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Well put Vanilla, my UA gear definitely wears well, next year I'll be getting the Ridge Reaper series, but that's only because I love UA, I think they make quality products.


You definitely get what you pay for.. I'm not going to trust my comfort or dryness or ability to properly wick sweat away on a $10 Wal-Mart special.


The point I was trying to make is, pattern isn't as important as we like to think it is. but quality definitely is, especially when it's 100+ degrees out or below freezing, you want something you can trust.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just gotta pipe in on one more thing and back up what Vanilla is saying..

I absolutely hated that people wore and praised Sitka or kuiu etc. I talked a lot of smack on them folk. Then my brothers got into the sitka waterfowl gear, and I still talked smack on it but, they blended in better in the marsh than I ever could and for waterfowl hunting, its critical to be properly blended

My brothers kept talking up how good there sitka was in the elements and a year later I decided to get my first set of Sitka waterfowl gear.
Boy! let me tell you what, that stuff works exactly how it was designed. light weight, ounce for ounce it is absolutely warmer and way less restricting, and because it is a layering system product, I can regulate my comfort level with precision unlike other camo products.

I can honestly say I should have gone this route years ago. Being comfortable out in our hunting environments usually means we will spend more time in the marsh, or ground blind or tree stand or what have you.

Same with my KUIU gear, I hunted last year at 11,000 feet elev for 5 consecutive days during the rifle deer hunt. We experienced single digit temps, 20+ mph winds as well as some sunshine and "warmer temps". My KUIU kept me comfortable through every bit of it and I wasnt weighted down with heavy hoodies or denim type jeans or bulky coats. My little brother was with me in a full set of Sitka and I was in my KUIU and we were loving life!

I'm not talking anyone into buying any of it because it is expensive and its hard even for me to afford but, the benefit that you get from how the product was designed to be used is second to none. Especially if you are the hard core type that live in your clothing for multiple days.

I'm a believer for life, its not about the camo pattern, its about the versatility and usability and quality.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

I go old school levis and a flannel shirt. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have learned over the years to simply never wash your truck before the hunt. I have even been known to intentionally drive thru a mud puddle of two for that "local" coloration. Keeping the windows down when possible will help cut down on the glare. Most deers can spot chrome wheels from a mile away, so act accordingly. Next time you buy a truck, think a little and stay away from bright colors and those new two tone coloration patterns the industry is starting to offer. It's just a shame the truck makers don't offer more Forest Greens and Desert Sands like in the old days...camoing up used to be so much easier.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I have used Sitka open country for the last 5-6 years, the comfort and versatility it provides is incredible. I looked at it for many years before i finally purchased a couple of the traverse pieces that were on sale, after that i was hooked. So i just kept buying pieces here and there when they would come on sale and got what i think is a great system from the hot early season antelope hunts to December / January coyote hunts. Im not a guy who spends top dollar on everything for hunting but this was one of my best purchases for the outdoors.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Roboz said:


> Im not a guy who spends top dollar on everything for hunting but this was one of my best purchases for the outdoors.


I have yet to ever hear someone that purchased high quality hunting clothing say they regretted it after hunting in it.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

For what it is worth, Here in Missouri I have touched a turkey with my gun barrel and had several deer within 5 yards wearing ASAT. The animals seem to look right through you while wearing it.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I finally upgraded from wal mart to Kings camo. The hunter series pant is easily the most comfortable I have ever been hunting. If a $50 hunting pant is that much better than denim, I have no reason to believe the high end stuff isn’t worth every penny.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally, I think camo has two objectives: 

- Match color tones to the area your in, 

- break up your silhouette / human form.


How it does it, is largely irrelevant for the most part. My understanding is there's 3 types of camo.


- mimic. Any pattern that mimics foliage. Examples being realtree, mossyoak, and kings camo.


- Disruption. Any of those fancy digital patterns with as many acronyms as the military.


- 3d camo. Example being a ghillie suit.


I have read..... that the big difference between the three is how much movement you can get away with. Personally, I think how much movement you can get away with depends more on the game your chasing and less on the pattern your wearing. 



I can be completely ninja'd, camoed out from head to toe. Then, stick my hand up or turn my head, and a grazing deer 50 yards away might look in my direction for couple minutes, then go back to what it was doing as if nothing happened. I do the same while turkey hunting from about 100 yards away, and that bird will crane it's neck straight up, give me the stare down for twice as long, start putting and leave the area entirely.


Theres' a few patterns out there that I think look cool, and others I'm sure there's some science behind it, but it's just too expensive. Combine "latest and greatest" with "high cost", and to me that spells out "Gucciflauge".


Of the mimmic patterns out there, I think realtree Max-1 is probably the best match for a lot of Utah, though I don't really have any. I've loaded up on Realtree Extra. It's an Ok match I suppose, but i've been using it mainly because it's been on clearance since last year. Realtree came out with a new pattern "Edge", so everyones been trying to offload their "extra" and "extra green" on clearance to make room for the new pattern. I'm fine using the old one, it's easier on the bank account, and I don't get my wife mad at me as often.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I got to try out 3 different camo brands and patterns this past weekend and the results are in....

Badlands Approach - This is a semi digital, green based camo pattern/color. Worked perfectly for well lit and very green areas such as those found in quakie patches or the young quakie stands. Is a little bright in color for the darkest of pine stands unless you're in a more lit up area containing green undergrowth.

Quality was top notch and very comfortable. Both pants and shirts fit well, were quiet and did a good enough job deflecting a light sprinkle considering they were never meant to be raingear. Hip pockets on the pants were a bit shallow for my tastes. Thigh pockets have a good fastener-less design but they are a little harder to get a rangefinder in and out of in a hurry. Pant bottoms have no adjust-ability and fit like bell bottoms.

Kings Mountain Shadow - Darker mimic camo with more browns and some silver (used to simulate sage brush). Similar to Realtree Xtra. Works better in the dark pines or anywhere you have a more brown based background. I think this will be my go to for spring turkey hunting where I'm more likely to be sitting at the base of a tree rather than out in the open.

Quality was fine but nothing too spectacular. The pants ran a bit on the big size for me. I usually wear a 34x32 in denim but their 34R was probably more like a 34x34 which made the legs a bit baggy. Pockets were of ample size and well thought out. Kind of felt like wearing pajama bottoms and definitely allowed more thorns to poke into your leg than the Badlands did.

Realtree Xtra (Under Armour) - Realtree blended in very well in areas with deadfall or the darker pine stands. Much like the Kings MS did. Good general use camo that is so readily available it's hard to ignore.

UA Quality was very good. Well designed but a bit thin for the early cold mornings...not the fault of the clothing, just this particular use.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If i didn't know better, I'd swear Paul Harrell was reading this thread. Haven't watched the whole thing yet, but having watched this guys videos for awhile, it ought to be good.


----------

